# Köderfischmontage?



## Gavor (19. Februar 2005)

hallo leute 

ich angel noch nicht so lange und wollte mal wissen wie ich so eine köderfischmontage baue #h 


Gavor |supergri |supergri |supergri


----------



## Ralle76 (19. Februar 2005)

*AW: Köderfischmontage?*

Hallo Gavor,

Willkommen im Board!
Geh mal ins Raubfischforum und benutze die Suchfunktion. Da gibts richtig was zu lesen für dich.


----------



## Hechthunter21 (19. Februar 2005)

*AW: Köderfischmontage?*

Willkommen & viel Spass hier an Board...
Wie Ralle76 schon sagte geh ins Räuberforum & Such dir alles raus was von Intresse für dich ist

Petri allzeit & Rutenbruch


----------



## Gavor (19. Februar 2005)

*AW: Köderfischmontage?*

Danke!!! 

aber wie komme ich da hin #q  (bin ja neu hier)


viele gute fänge Gavor


----------



## Ralle76 (19. Februar 2005)

*AW: Köderfischmontage?*

Et voila!

http://www.anglerboard.de/board/search.php?searchid=625843
und

http://www.anglerboard.de/board/search.php?searchid=625847


----------



## Hechthunter21 (19. Februar 2005)

*AW: Köderfischmontage?*



			
				Ralle76 schrieb:
			
		

> Et voila!
> 
> http://www.anglerboard.de/board/search.php?searchid=625843
> und
> ...


 


brauchst du nun nur Anklicken ...

Petri allzeit & Rutenbruch


----------



## Ralle76 (19. Februar 2005)

*AW: Köderfischmontage?*

Kein Problem.

Geh in das entsprechende Forum.
"Dieses Forum dursuchen"
Suchbegriff eingeben.
Fertig!

Viel Spaß beim Schmökern!


----------



## Ralle76 (19. Februar 2005)

*AW: Köderfischmontage?*

Hi Hechthunter,

wir geben ein gutes Team ab!

Sollten es mal mit einer gemeinsamen Pirsch versuchen.


----------



## Hechthunter21 (19. Februar 2005)

*AW: Köderfischmontage?*



			
				Ralle76 schrieb:
			
		

> Hi Hechthunter,
> 
> wir geben ein gutes Team ab!
> 
> Sollten es mal mit einer gemeinsamen Pirsch versuchen.


 
Ralf das Thema hatten wir ja schon mal...mach einen Vorschlag wo & wann?
Melde dich wenn es soweit ist einfach!
Wie siehts denn nun mit deiner Mobilität aus???#c 

Petri allzeit & Rutenbruch


----------



## Gavor (19. Februar 2005)

*AW: Köderfischmontage?*

ich danke dem dreamteam

aber da habe ich leider  nichts richtiges gefunden habt ihr den keine gute montage?


----------



## Ralle76 (19. Februar 2005)

*AW: Köderfischmontage?*

Hm, komisch.
Pose oder Grundmontage?
Welcher Zielfisch?
Welches Gewässer?
Ich such mal rum!


----------



## Gavor (19. Februar 2005)

*AW: Köderfischmontage?*

also ich möchte so auf zander und ander raubfische gehen mit nem köfi


----------



## Gavor (19. Februar 2005)

*AW: Köderfischmontage?*

     oh das gewässer ist der super schone RHEIN!!!


----------



## Ralle76 (19. Februar 2005)

*AW: Köderfischmontage?*

http://people.freenet.de/ernst-spangenberger/koederfischangeln.htm

http://www.beepworld.de/members40/alex4567/koederfischmontagen.htm#

...
auch Google ist einer der guten Freunde des Anglers.

Such mal im Raubfisch- *und  * im Fließgewässerforum:

"Köfi", "Köderfisch", "Zander", "Zandermontage", ....

Da findest du alles, was dein Herz begehrt.


----------



## Gavor (19. Februar 2005)

*AW: Köderfischmontage?*

danke das ist ja schon mal was!!!!! 

du bist wohl ein profi angler oder was? kennst du nen guten angelplatz den nich so viele kennen?


----------



## Ralle76 (19. Februar 2005)

*AW: Köderfischmontage?*

Klar!
Und rate mal, warum den nicht viele kennen.


----------



## Gavor (19. Februar 2005)

*AW: Köderfischmontage?*

   

Bitte!!!

ich kenn auch einen


----------



## Ralle76 (19. Februar 2005)

*AW: Köderfischmontage?*

Dann sind wir ja beide glücklich!


----------



## Gavor (19. Februar 2005)

*AW: Köderfischmontage?*

manno willst du den dem armen kleinen jungangler keinen tipp geben?


kannst ja mal auf www.quellengrund.de gehen :g :g :g


----------



## hecht 1 (11. Mai 2005)

*AW: Köderfischmontage?*

hill wat soll man da?????????????


----------

